# Stacey Shinnick



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are just a few of her accomplishments to date:


3-time Women's Long Drive World Champion (2000,2002,2005) 
Long Drivers of America Women's Tour Champion (2002) 
Callaway Sponsored Staff Professional 
Two wins in 2004 on the LDA Tour 
LDA Women's Division Money Winner (2004) 
LDA Women's Division Player of the Year (2004) 

Los Angeles resident Stacey Shinnick matched Fister's feat by taking her third world title in the women's division. Shinnick, 37, completed a career hat trick with a drive of 311 yards, 21 inches. She won the inaugural women's division competition in 2000 before adding a second RE/MAX title in 2002. 
Shinnick earned $10,000. Runner-up Lizzy Uthoff of St. Louis -- one of the most popular contestants on The Golf Channel's series "Big Break III: Ladies Only" -- drove 305 yards, 15 inches, earning $5,500.


Trolls On Golf: Equipment Reviews, Golf Talk, Health & Fitness, and more
Long Drivers of America


----------

